# Desart Ironwood...



## Len Shreck (Jan 13, 2010)

I am going to be turning my first Desert Ironwood. Is there anything I need to know about it or the way it turns? I only have 1 (one) blank and do not want to screw it up as I have a customer that wants a Slimline made out of it, YES I said Slimline don't know why he wants a Slim but that is what he wants. I have already drilled it and used epoxy to put tubes in only thing left is to turn it. Any and all comments could help. Thanks Len


----------



## Manny (Jan 13, 2010)

Very hard and smells like crap. 

Careful when you drill heat is bad

If you Ca. Be extra careful after coating to not generate too much heat. (like non at all) I have seen moisture push up and cloud the finish due to this. 

Awesome wood BTW. 

GL
Manny

If you crash it I have some in inventory. 2 tone, or regular, no burl


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 13, 2010)

Smells like crap
very hard
Low rpms---sharp tools---take your time
Awesome wood BTW-----:wink:


----------



## Crayman (Jan 13, 2010)

+1 smells like crap and sharp tools.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 13, 2010)

It hurts!  If it flies off your lathe and bonks your face shield, it still hurts because it's some of the most dense hard heavy wood you'll find.  Oh yeah...it smells too.


----------



## JimMc7 (Jan 13, 2010)

I used a spindle gouge to turn pens when I started and ok results with most materials but awful results with both desert ironwood and angle cut bloodwood. I managed to destroy ~1/2 of these blanks whether glued with CA or epoxy. No problems with either wood after switching to a skew (I use it more like a scraper). Improved results could also be explained by more turning experience but I get a better finish and have more control with the skew so I'm not going back. Your results may vary!

Agree with other posters that DI makes a beautiful pen and worth the effort to keep trying even if you have problems initially.

Edit to add:  Also recommend knocking off the blank corners (disc sander, saw jig or even a block plane) prior to turning -- good idea I think for any blank but particularly important for hard or brittle materials.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2010)

Hard and crappy, sounds just like the thing you want to make a great pen.
Sure you are not al confused with petrified camel turds?


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 13, 2010)

Well I guess it will smell like crap and I will need Sharp Tools. I have looked at some pictures of pens others have made, I can only hope that when I turn it it will look half as good as the ones that they turned. I will let you all know how it turns out. Thanks for the info. I had no problems drilling it just took it slow. Len


----------



## CSue (Jan 13, 2010)

Len, I don't think is smells like crap.  But you really need sharp tools!  Just take it slow.


----------



## Bree (Jan 14, 2010)

I got some DI branches from a friend down in Tucson and they stink to high heaven!!  You suffer the smell to get to the good stuff inside!


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I made the attempt at turning the DI blank and these were the results.... I also took a couple pics of the modifications I made on my lathe stand they are here also...


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 15, 2010)

If anyone has any DI blanks they are willing to sell cheap please let me know. I really don't want to loose this 25.00 sale for a slimline made from DI. I truly don't want freebies I have had several people on IAP give me things that I am starting to feel like a free loader I can not afford to spend a lot but I will try. Thanks Len


----------



## el_d (Jan 15, 2010)

Heya Len, 

First pic looks like your missing a chunk. If you can find the piece (hoping for only 1 piece) Use that new Lathe stand modificaion there thats holding the Med CA and glue the piece back together. I have done it before and it worked out great. You couldnt even see it.

Cant hurt anything thats not already broken.

Also wipe some BLO on that DIW, it makes it really nice. The BLO kinda highlights the blond in the wood and adds depth to it. If you dont like it sharpen your tools and turn it off.

Wish I had some DIW to trade with you (swap=cheaper than buying):wink:


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 15, 2010)

Len i have a couple of  DI  blanks and would be glad to send you one. But the wood in your pic looks nothing like any DI i have ever seen before.More like keirung or something of that nature. P.M. me you address and i will get it in the mail in the next day or two.


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 15, 2010)

When I got this blank it was in a box of all mixed blanks and it had Desert Ironwood written on it so I assumed thats what it was. Does anyone else think its not DI? If its not I want to find out what it is because it looks like it would have made a great pen.


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 15, 2010)

Take a look at thisDI I found for sale on eBay. Here is the link...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270514377314&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 15, 2010)

Good Night All I just talked to my wife at work and she wont let me bid on that DI Plank so Im going to head up to bed its 700 am here.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 15, 2010)

Len, I think I have a blank or 2 if you haven't gotten one yet. Send me a PM with your address and I will send them to you.


----------



## Manny (Jan 15, 2010)

the DIW from Blythe kinda looks like that
AZ sells it for 3.50 a stick
http://www.arizonasilhouetteinc.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=720

Like I said in my earlier post. I have 2 tone (heart and sap) and dark brown with gold feathering

Shhot me a PM if you need some

Manny


----------



## CSue (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, while the color looks like a piece of Blythe DI I have here, the texture of the grain doesn't seem to be packed as tightly as any Desert Ironwood I've turned.  I'm no expert, though.

If you can find the piece that popped out, try glueing it back in.  Sometimes it fits so well you'd never know.


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 16, 2010)

Len PM sent


----------



## LizardSpit (Jan 16, 2010)

PM me if you still need some Ironwood, I have some from my property in Arizona.  I harvested it and know for sure it is desert Ironwood.  You are welcome to a blank or two.


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 16, 2010)

Do you all have an opinion weather I should use epoxy or CA to try and glue that blank back together IF I can find the piece? Also Thank you to everyone that has offered to send me DI Blanks, if any of you decide to sell any cheap please keep me in mind. Thanks again Len


----------



## Manny (Jan 16, 2010)

thin CA


----------



## Manny (Jan 16, 2010)

then hand sand to fill the cracks
then apply thin again


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Manny I will try it. Should I keep it on the mandrel when doing this, I have spring loaded hand clamps I can use to hold it in place? Sorry for all the questions but I have never tried to do this before.


----------



## Manny (Jan 16, 2010)

Whatever works for you I leave it on the mandrel but tend to glue myself to it more than not. Since the thin CA dries so fast. Just need to make sure you have some pressure on the piece to insure it sets as close to the original spot as possible. Trust me trouble shooting is a big part of learning in this hobby.

And remember you might know it's there but if done right no one else will

GL

Manny


----------



## Manny (Jan 16, 2010)

You a night owl Len. I usually am up between 7AM and 2PM so PM send me a PM if you ever have a question. It's gets spotty between 1 and 2 thou lol

Manny


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a lot of problems sleeping since I broke my neck in 2003 so I usually stay up most of the night so I dont disturb my wife that gets up for work around 430 or 5. I will give it a try like I said IF I can find the other piece. Thanks again. Len


----------



## Manny (Jan 16, 2010)

Ouch I feel for you bro. My wife gets up at 5 to go running but she stays home with my 2 young kids. She goes down around 10PM and I am left with 4 to 5 hours of shop time most nights (poor me)

question what tool were you using when you got that dig? Also what are you using to sharpen and what speed was your lathe running at?

Manny


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 16, 2010)

I was using my skew when it popped, I sharpen with a combo of a 10" slow speed bench grinder and A set of Files to fine tune. The speed was prob about 2800 - 3250 maybe slower I dont remember what pulleys I have it on. I have a Jet 1014, older one that is Blue original color.


----------



## Manny (Jan 16, 2010)

sounds like you are doing everything right. Were you apply alot of pressure on the blank at the time. Seems like the only reason other than the blank having a crack in it already


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 16, 2010)

There was what looked like the outer rings of a knot in that area and it split right along the grain ring. I just looked and the pieces are gone some where I couldn't find them. Oh well I will just have to try again with the next blank. I am planning on trying a "Wenge" wood blank later today. I bought 10 of them on eBay for like 5.00 and haven't tried any yet, I cant wait until I get to the point that I can buy some of the nicer pen kits all I have now are Slim's and Euro's. Since so many have been helping me with this could anyone tell me whats a good kit with a screw on cap that isn't too expensive? Thanks and if I am starting to be a pain in the azz please let me know. Thanks again Len Oh Manny I checked the speed and its at 2360 on the pulleys I have it set at.

Edit: I do not think I was putting too much pressure on it but I do not know, it seemed like it just caught and popped. Maybe I put a slight crack in it while drilling on drill press? Is that a possibility?


----------



## Manny (Jan 16, 2010)

When I plane with my skew I have more catches than when I peel with it. Vibration I think plays alot in this. Did you have the entire profile of the skew edge on the wood? 

As for the questions no worries Len. I started a little over a year ago and was the same way. For me Slims are not the easiest kits to start with. You need to turn the blank down the farthest with those kits. Increasing the chances of having an issue. I would recommend a cigar personally. More meat on the bone if you will. Check out Bear Tooth Woods in the vendor section for some great prices and service. 
Click on links up top then Vendors

As for an inexpensive capped pens I like the Barons or the sedona's from  *Arizona* *Silhouette. 
*Around 9 bucks for a chrome roller ball. Either that or just jump to a Jr Jent between 11 and 18 based on plating*. *Check Craft supplies or Exotic woods in the vendor section*. *Always buy extra tubes and just practice. Another good started pen is the long click fromLau Lau Woodworks just need to be conscious of the length. Don't trip the edge past the tube. Something about turning only one barrel makes it easier for me. The stretch from the same vendor is a capped pen that is easier to turn. Both are also available at Craft Supplies

well about to turn into a pumpkin. Talk to you tomorrow. Night Len

Manny


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 20, 2010)

I received a real DI blank in the mail today so maybe now I will see if it smells like **** and how it turns. Thanks Hugo for sending it.
 This piece feels totally diff from the piece I had and weighs prob 3x as much, so with that being said I do not think that first one was DI at all. Oh well I have a piece now and will go from there. I will try to keep you all updated. Len


----------



## Manny (Jan 20, 2010)

GL Len


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 20, 2010)

So far I drilled and cut it to length and I will agree with any and all that said it smells like ****, when cutting it.


----------



## Manny (Jan 21, 2010)

Len Shreck said:


> So far I drilled and cut it to length and I will agree with any and all that said it smells like ****, when cutting it.


 

LoL too funny. It's worth it if you get er done. 

Manny


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 21, 2010)

Len,

An ounce of prevention:  As you turn down that blank, stop occasionally and coat it with thin CA.  This will penetrate into the cracks in the blanks and reinforce it, BEFORE it splits and flies across the room.

To put on the CA, just run your lathe slowly (500-800rpm) and trickle thin CA from the top, with one of the baggies from a pen kit riding the bottom of the blank (like a squeegee).  The baggies won't stick to CA or your blank, so you can get a nice even coat.  Let it dry for a couple minutes, then turn more of the pen.  

This will stink, too.  Get a little fan to put behind you (clamp-on type at WalMart are about $8.  Also available at some lumber big boxes.)

Hope you get the pen done, they ARE really nice looking!!!

*WEAR EYE PROTECTION!!!*


----------



## Sberger (Jan 21, 2010)

Len, I am no wood expert, but that first blank that blew looks like Jatoba.  It is also hard, but not like ironwood.  That's my bet!
Steve


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I started turning it and Holly Cow is it hard, I had to sharpen my skew like 5 times and it is no where near done. I figured it was time to sharpen when it caught and took a nice little chunk broke out, thankfully not too bad. I had a full face shield on to turn it and it still stunk lol. I also wanted to know if anyone has ever got a rash from turning it? I have, what my wife says is a rash, on my cheeks and on the back of my hands and wrists. Nothing bad just some redness and kinda itchy. I can not say 100% that it came from the DI I turned and put together 5 (five) other pens today, some Cocobolo, Purpleheart, Koa, Wenge (spelling), and another wood that looks and feels like Cocobolo but I do not know for sure I ask Cav one time and he said it was some kind of Rosewood he thought but wasn't sure what exactly what it was. I am doing all these pens because my niece's house burnt down a little over a week ago, she was renting and had no renters insurance, and I just found out Wednesday that they are having a Chinese Auction for her on Sunday so I want to make about 10 (ten) pens to put in that in the cheap plastic Pen cases from CSUSA, I am going to put up a small sign to see me if won so I can explain the pens to whomever wins and it may possible get me some orders too. Thank God that her and her girlfriend got out of the house it started at like 330-400 am. So if you all could do me the favor and keep them in your prayers. Thank you all as always Len


----------



## CSue (Jan 22, 2010)

Len, sounds like you've got a nice piece of DI.  It is worth the trouble.

About the rash, Wenge is known to cause skin irritation.  The splinters can cause infection, too.  But I think there are more people around here allergic to Cocobolo.  It is one known to cause allergy reactions for many.  I haven't heard of anyone allergic to DI.  

I'll be thinking of all you for your daughter's auction thing.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 22, 2010)

Cathy Sue,
  From what I have seen in the blank, while I was turning it, it looks like it is going to make an awesome pen. The major problem I am having is keeping my skew sharp, I dont know if I am not getting it sharp enough or if it is that the DI is just that hard on it. The set I have I got from Grizzly I got 5 pieces a 3/4" roughing gouge, a 1" skew, a 3/4" scrapper (I think it's 3/4") and some smaller spindle gouges in a very nice aluminum case for I think 55.00, so it just may be that I have cheaper tools and they just dull quickly on something as hard as DI. Does anyone else think this may be part of the problem? Thanks Len


----------



## Manny (Jan 22, 2010)

You shouldn't have to sharpen that much in my opinion. Up until recently I was using the harbor freight carbon steel tools that I bought 10 years ago. Turned several DIW pens without having to sharpen multiple times. How fast is the lathe running?

And yes I have heard Cocobolo and Rosewood causing rashes. Something about them being in the poison ivy family. But don't know for sure

Manny


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 22, 2010)

I have my lathe set at 2650 rpm that's what I do all my turning at. I dont ever remember checking or asking what speed is good for turning. I know for finishing it is better to do it at a lower speed. I just leave it at that instead of moving the belt around to just do a finish, I have never been told that my finishes look bad they all have turned out good. So I guess I will ask, What is a good speed to turn at? Is there a difference for the different woods? Or for Acrylics? Or Truestone just in case I win the lottery or something that I can afford the Acrylics and Truestone blanks:biggrin::wink:


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 22, 2010)

Len, I'm not an expert by any means but I find running the lathe at top speed is best for me ( Jet Mini lathe VS).


----------



## Manny (Jan 22, 2010)

I turn at top speed then slow down for sanding and finishing. Seems to work for me

Manny


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 22, 2010)

If you are using the skew in the horizontal (scraper-like) orientation, it will require sharpening often.  But, if you like using it that way, it will be successful, just slow.


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Len...I don't turn cocobolo any more because it caused a rash on my eyelids and between my fingers. It was ok in the beginning but after a couple of years I became allergic to it. Just give it up there are other beautiful woods to turn.  Always use a respirator mask so it does not get in your air passages.  Darrell Eisner


----------



## cbonner (Jan 22, 2010)

What everyone else said... and have plenty of sandpaper.  It clogs the paper very quickly.  Not much in the way of pores to fill, which is nice.  I have done a few pens in high end DI Burl and painstaking finished in CA followed by lacquer.  Definately a hard wood to work with... but when it's all said and done wholy smokes!


----------



## PaulSF (Jan 22, 2010)

Len Shreck said:


> Well I made the attempt at turning the DI blank and these were the results.... I also took a couple pics of the modifications I made on my lathe stand they are here also...




Lucky I saw this thread earlier today, because I just blew off a chunk of brown mallee burl I was turning.  Let's hope the fix works!


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 23, 2010)

I am still in the learning process, IMHO, when I use my skew I use it at an angle and also sometimes I lay it flat on the tool rest for final touch-ups mainly. So far as I said I pretty much do everything with the lathe at the same speed 1 (one) step below as fast at it will turn. Unfortunately I don't have a respirator mask, I dont even have paper masks anymore I am out of them. I usually have a cigarette hanging out of my mouth when I am turning too, yes I have made some major UTT-OHH's from getting smoke in my eyes..lol and my wife keeps yelling at me that I am going to hurt myself sometime but for now thats the way I do it a lot of the time. I do want to get a respirator mask eventually but right now I just cant afford it. I don't even have a DC system yet, another item thats on my wish list, maybe someday. Thanks again all for the info and PLEASE keep it coming I am learning from it.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 23, 2010)

Len , you say you have a cig hanging out of your mouth while turning , are you wearing a face shield ? If your not your wife is right !!! . 
Get a face shield and use it every time you turn on your lathe . Your eyesight is something that you do NOT want to loose . Safety glasses are better then nothing but nowhere as safe as a full face shield . I have had blanks catastrophically self destruct and if I wasn't wearing my face shield I know for a fact I would have spent time in the ER . 
Remember "If you can't see , you can't turn" !!!


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 23, 2010)

I wear safety glasses some times I have only put the face shield on when I was turning DI because I knew how hard it was and figured it something happened it would more or less shatter. I do not practice a lot of safety when I'm turning so far. That is why my wife is always yelling at me. I know I need to be safer while turning.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 23, 2010)

Safety glasses will protect your eyes. but I have been hit in the cheeks and forehead far more often than I have noticed anything bouncing off my glasses. I have had pieces even draw blood a couple of times. Nothing that is going to kill me but still it is just as easy to stick on a face shield and not have to put up with it. I have a scratch on my nose right now that I have no idea where it came from. most likely from turning something and I didn't even notice that I got tagged. 
As for the rash, My first suspect would be the Cocobolo. If so i highly suggest you avoid it altogether. the reaction to Cocobolo is accumulative and will get worse with further exposure.


----------

